# how to make budgie like scritch?



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

so Coco is my cockatiel, my bird im super close with that loves scritches. Then i have 2 budgies, and one is named Zephyr which is what this post is about.

coco loves getting scritches but my other 2 just flinch when i touch their head. so yesterday, zephyr was just sitting on me and i thought id try again. he flinched when i touched his head but eventually i kept trying and managed to give him some scritches. i saw that he closed his eyes and started to bend his head down like coco does so i assume he was liking it. but then a loud noise happened that scared him so since then i havent been able to do it since but progress


how should i go at this?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

You can't make a bird enjoy being touched. Most budgies do not like to be touched at all. You shouldn't force them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Each and every bird is a unique individual with its own likes and dislikes.

You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched. You certainly should be trying to "make" them like to be skritched.

In order to be a responsible pet owner, it is up to you to adjust your thinking to allow for the differences in your birds and then to respond to them appropriately.

Please read the Budgie Articles and Stickies throughout the forum. This will help you learn the best practices with regard to caring for your birds.

Best wishes*


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

Like said above, no two birds are the same in what they like and dislike. In general budgies dont like to be touched like tiels do. Im sure there are outliers to this but they are rare and I would never push them to do something of they dont want to.

If you still want to interact with your budgies while respecting it not wanting to be touched I would strongly sugest clicker training. Read up on it and see what you think!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

oh, well with all the replies
that is true that some birds wont like it but its the fact he seemed the enjoy it the moment i was giving him some scritch but then has been doing the same and avoiding my finger
i want him to feel that enjoyment again


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If the bird is moving away from your finger then he does NOT want you to proceed with trying to give him skritches.

Please follow the advice you've been given.

What you want and what your budgie is comfortable with are two different things.
You should never try to "Make" your budgie "enjoy" something just because you think he should.

As stated previously, the purpose of this forum is to promote the best practices for the health and well-being of budgies.
Please adjust your expectations of your budgies and learn to interact with them on their terms.

Best wishes*


----------

